# Which Company...?



## Ventus Official (Mar 19, 2014)

I am currently thinking about moving on to buying AAA shirts due to their level of comfort. 

Does anyone have any experience with using plastisol transfers on these types of shirts? 
If so, which online company makes the best plastisols for AAA shirts. Im looking for good quality but I'm also not trying to spend all of my selective budget.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

We have been using Versatranz for years and are extremely pleased with quality and pricing. You can gang images on a their standard 13x19 sheet at no extra cost. 
And, if we ever have a issue (very rare), their employees are professional, fun, friendly and quick to make it right. Especially Stacy in sales, we just love her!
I believe they offer 50% off on your first order too.


----------

